# Why Icing Sugar for Bath Bomb Frosting???



## egirlxx7 (May 1, 2013)

I notice that some people are using icing sugar to frost their bath bomb cupcakes, I just wasn't sure what the reason/purpose was for doing an icing (powdered) sugar mix,.... is this used as some sort of exfoliate, does it just melt away in the bath, is it just an easier method why use this and not just cold process or M&P??

Please let me know, thanks


----------



## Shannon_m (May 1, 2013)

The simple answer is... it's easier. The CP would have to wait to cure. You could get a frosting shaped mold for your MP and do it that way. I'm of the mind that the bath bombs powdery consistency, nothing will really stick to it all that well. With the royal icing, the idea of it is just for aesthetics. You could put it in your bath, but for the most part (in my experience) it just floats there and makes a yucky mess. I just pop the top off and use the bath bomb part.


----------

